# Good news for the fans of DekstopBSD



## alie (Sep 7, 2009)

See this link:

http://desktopbsd.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2188&start=210

But unfortunately we only have 1 man army, you're awesome Peter!! Thanks for ur great desktop FreeBSD ever.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Good! Even though I've never used it, it always saddens me when a project (ANY project) dies out of lack of "resources".




			
				alie said:
			
		

> But unfortunately we only have 1 man army


Wasn't it already a one man army in the past?


----------



## alie (Sep 7, 2009)

Its released!
http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=05655



> Wasn't it already a one man army in the past?



Wow, great guy, i didnt know that


----------



## ale (Sep 7, 2009)

Even if I've never tried it, I'm happy about that.
I'm just wondering why DesktopBSD and PCBSD are both using KDE.
Could it be somehow counterproductive?
I think that their target user are desktop user. I know that they have peculiar features but I'm wondering if they are somehow stepping on their feet and not reaching users which don't like KDE.


----------



## witek (Sep 7, 2009)

Good news? According to the release announcement this is the project's last release: http://desktopbsd.net/index.php?id=43&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=41&cHash=b6ad95fd57


----------



## witek (Sep 7, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering why DesktopBSD and PCBSD are both using KDE.
> Could it be somehow counterproductive?



Maybe because their creators like KDE and don`t care about others?

I`m just wondering why there are both DesktopBSD and PCBSD at all? Wouldn`t it be more productive to join forces and build one better desktop-oriented BSD?


----------



## oliverh (Sep 7, 2009)

-different goals in the past (no PBIs for DesktopBSD and as close as possible to FreeBSD)
-DesktopBSD was first
-Gnome was more or less a pain in the backside to support in the past; today it's a different story thanks to Miwi and others
-furthermore Peter likes KDE ;-)

>Wasn't it already a one man army in the past?

Yes. I was in the team but for user support, tests, PR, the wiki etc. together with Daniel Seuffert. But Peter did the development on its own.


----------

